# The JB Squonker Thread



## Rob Fisher (4/11/15)

This thread is dedicated to the JB Squonkers! @Genosmate rocks! :hug:

From left to right... JB Rolo dual 18650, Lil Pinch sneaked into the photo because it loves the JB's too, Mini JB and Std JB.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/15)

JB Rolo Pics!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (4/11/15)

I like, I like. @Rob Fisher every post of you even your classifieds are so damn tempting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (4/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> This thread is dedicated to the JB Squonkers! @Genosmate rocks! :hug:
> 
> From left to right... JB Rolo dual 18650, Lil Pinch sneaked into the photo because it loves the JB's too, Mini JB and Std JB.
> View attachment 38416


A thread for me! Thanks @Rob Fisher ,does that mean I should post pics of stuff I've done?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (4/11/15)

Genosmate said:


> A thread for me! Thanks @Rob Fisher ,does that mean I should post pics of stuff I've done?


On behalf of @Rob Fisher and all bottom feed users it's an astounding yes. Post away.

On a side note I don't know about the other bottom feed users but I would like to see more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/15)

Genosmate said:


> A thread for me! Thanks @Rob Fisher ,does that mean I should post pics of stuff I've done?



Yes of course! Show I kewl stuff John!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (4/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes of course! Show I kewl stuff John!


Ok Rob,heres some early ones.The first one I called the 'Club Mod'.I was trying to see if I could modify a 510 and how a mod actually worked.Got some strange looks from my gardener whilst I was vaaping on a lump of 76x76.Club Mod because if a stinky user gives grief,then you just utilise the mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Genosmate (4/11/15)

Some others which I played with ideas,then cut them up or changed them

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (4/11/15)

More playing,this time with acrylic (or some such) and pipes. I got into s**t with the maid for cutting up her mop handle!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (4/11/15)

Some wooden ones

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate (4/11/15)

Some Reo's I've messed with,purists may say messed up!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate (4/11/15)

Some stuff I'm busy with.First ones a gift,second one is as small as I can make a mod using an 18650.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (4/11/15)

Genosmate said:


> Some stuff I'm busy with.First ones a gift,second one is as small as I can make a mod using an 18650.
> View attachment 38440
> View attachment 38441
> View attachment 38442


Like the look of that white block. What is it please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (4/11/15)

Andre said:


> Like the look of that white block. What is it please?


Hi Andre,its White Marble Acrylic.I plan to try and make a mod with it,maybe with blue top and bottom caps.But I'm not sure how well this cuts,machines and polishes.Apparently you must use a cast acrylic and I don't know what this is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (4/11/15)

@Genosmate, i have followed your work on ECF. Anything you have done which is not there? 

I'm personally not fond of the buttons you use but I think they may have the least voltage drop. 
Just my personal opinion on the buttons. 
Otherwise amazing stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (4/11/15)

Christos said:


> @Genosmate, i have followed your work on ECF. Anything you have done which is not there?
> 
> I'm personally not fond of the buttons you use but I think they may have the least voltage drop.
> Just my personal opinion on the buttons.
> Otherwise amazing stuff!


Thanks.I'm not sure if there is some stuff missing from ECF.
Which button don't you like,the Telegraph Switch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (4/11/15)

Yup, the telegraph switch.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/15)

Christos said:


> Yup, the telegraph switch.



You and me both... that was until my JB and Lil Pinch arrived with that switch... I'm still not crazy about the look of it... but it works like gangbusters and it grows on me more everyday!


----------



## Viper_SA (4/11/15)

This is my absoluge fav!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (4/11/15)

Christos said:


> Yup, the telegraph switch.


The switch is very functional but not my favourite either if I'm honest.
I prefer the ones which you can see on the mods in the first photo Rob posted.
They just have a push button with the firing leaf hidden inside,I guess (and I don't know because I don't have a multi meter) that voltage drop would be identical.


----------



## hands (4/11/15)

Great idea @Rob Fisher 
@Genosmate i am a big fan of your work

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Alex (4/11/15)

I love checking out your stuff @Genosmate, I admire anything that was handmade.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/11/15)

Awesome thread, It's local, so its lekker

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (5/11/15)

Waiting for some supplies to finish a couple of things I'm busy with.
I decided to try a mod in white marble acrylic,works pretty well with standard wood/metal cutting tools.Just need to clean it and polish it up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## groovyvaperman (5/11/15)

Genosmate said:


> Waiting for some supplies to finish a couple of things I'm busy with.
> I decided to try a mod in white marble acrylic,works pretty well with standard wood/metal cutting tools.Just need to clean it and polish it up.
> View attachment 38558
> View attachment 38561
> ...


I assume its quite light. Looking good

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/15)

Can't wait to see it once it's polished! Looking great so far!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (7/11/15)

Although @hands who is far more experienced using acrylic than me has been trying to help me out,I've tried every polishing compound I have on a test piece and don't like any of the results.In the end I used T Cut and then a car polish.If I come up with something better I'll try it.Made the mod a little bigger than I would with wood just in case it turns out to be fragile but I think it will be OK.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/15)

@Genosmate it looks awesome!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (7/11/15)

It looks good to me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (17/12/15)

Jacques (@hands) and I decided we'd make some mods together (he is a real craftsman) and are just throwing ideas around at present,I think we will end up with some neat stuff.In the meantime we just put this together,its wild olive with horn and copper caps and button finished with CA glue.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/15)

So beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Chris du Toit (17/12/15)

Genosmate said:


> Jacques (@hands) and I decided we'd make some mods together (he is a real craftsman) and are just throwing ideas around at present,I think we will end up with some neat stuff.In the meantime we just put this together,its wild olive with horn and copper caps and button finished with CA glue.
> View attachment 41262
> View attachment 41263
> View attachment 41264


Wowsers Absolutely beautiful! So mutch want!


----------



## Genosmate (21/2/16)

Technically this one shouldn't be here.
I've been thinking about building a dual 18650 mechanical squonker but with the batteries in series,just curious about the 'series' bit,but first want to try the theory.
As usual I don't understand how to make it work because when it comes to 'power' and 'wires' I'm doff! So a quick pm to @johan who always helps me by explaining things very simply and I have the idea.
I don't want to make anything fancy just out of what I have laying around.So a block of acrylic and a bit of plastic from an old fax machine tray for the door.
I used a Reo spring so its got some protection and make it so the battery connects with the underside of the 510,used another bit of plastic as a battery separator and an old battery for a button.Can take everything out to clean it and none of those magnets inside.
And now I see what its about,now to design the squonker.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (21/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> Technically this one shouldn't be here.
> I've been thinking about building a dual 18650 mechanical squonker but with the batteries in series,just curious about the 'series' bit,but first want to try the theory.
> As usual I don't understand how to make it work because when it comes to 'power' and 'wires' I'm doff! So a quick pm to @johan who always helps me by explaining things very simply and I have the idea.
> I don't want to make anything fancy just out of what I have laying around.So a block of acrylic and a bit of plastic from an old fax machine tray for the door.
> ...



Great job as always John. PS: I'm a simple man, that's why the explanations are always simple .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/2/16)

Oh my god. I want you to take my money. What are the proper channnels to enquire about a purchase?...


----------



## Christos (22/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> Technically this one shouldn't be here.
> I've been thinking about building a dual 18650 mechanical squonker but with the batteries in series,just curious about the 'series' bit,but first want to try the theory.
> As usual I don't understand how to make it work because when it comes to 'power' and 'wires' I'm doff! So a quick pm to @johan who always helps me by explaining things very simply and I have the idea.
> I don't want to make anything fancy just out of what I have laying around.So a block of acrylic and a bit of plastic from an old fax machine tray for the door.
> ...


Perhaps some inspiration from the rolo bf conversion for a dual squonker is in order 

The noisy cricket might also be a decent look with a slightly larger centre space to accommodate for a thin and narrow bottle.

Whatever you do though we will be waiting and watching to see your beautiful creations.


----------



## Genosmate (22/2/16)

johan said:


> Great job as always John. PS: I'm a simple man, that's why the explanations are always simple .


Don't know how you'll explain Mosfets and DNA's etc to me when I get to them @johan


----------



## Genosmate (22/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Oh my god. I want you to take my money. What are the proper channnels to enquire about a purchase?...


Sorry I don't sell stuff at the moment but maybe somethings coming.


----------



## Genosmate (22/2/16)

Christos said:


> Perhaps some inspiration from the rolo bf conversion for a dual squonker is in order
> 
> The noisy cricket might also be a decent look with a slightly larger centre space to accommodate for a thin and narrow bottle.
> 
> Whatever you do though we will be waiting and watching to see your beautiful creations.


Thanks @Christos,I thought about the Rolo shape as Ive already made a dual 18650 squonker (but in parallel) in a similar shape,didn't think of the thin bottle that'll maybe be worth a look,problem with a shape similar to the noisy cricket or a box is that if its made from wood it will be about 65mm wide.


----------



## Christos (22/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> Don't know how you'll explain Mosfets and DNA's etc to me when I get to them @johan


I'll be able at assist with the mosfet wiring as I have done it before. 
The dna wiring I should be able to assist as well even though I have not done it before. 

P.S.

An idea for a different bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (22/2/16)

Christos said:


> I'll be able at assist with the mosfet wiring as I have done it before.
> The dna wiring I should be able to assist as well even though I have not done it before.
> 
> P.S.
> ...


It seems you will always be limited by the size of the bottle neck. Even the smaller bottles have a round bottleneck. 
Still I think it's an avenue to look into though.


----------



## johan (22/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> Don't know how you'll explain Mosfets and DNA's etc to me when I get to them @johan



just *SIMPLE* as always .


----------



## Petrus (23/2/16)

I have looked at the dual battery Squonkers from TMod Customs, and geez that thing is HUGE. I think to big for my liking, then I rather change batteries twice a day..... IMO.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate (23/2/16)

johan said:


> just *SIMPLE* as always .



We maybe need to discuss this Johan.

I just built this mod quickly to see what the fuss was about with a 'series mod',i knew that the batteries I use would be safe in terms of amp rating based on the coils I wanted to try so just went ahead and did it.

I had a couple of toots on Sunday afternoon but yesterday gave it horns.................not a good idea  after coughing and spluttering I decided to check the wattage I was vaping at,its 156.8,jeez I nearly blew my head off

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (23/2/16)

Petrus said:


> I have looked at the dual battery Squonkers from TMod Customs, and geez that thing is HUGE. I think to big for my liking, then I rather change batteries twice a day..... IMO.


I think the best shape is probably like the Rolo or the Triangular one in the first pic of the thread.
If we ask nicely I'm sure the current owner can measure it or take some comparative pics for us ............Mr @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> I think the best shape is probably like the Rolo or the Triangular one in the first pic of the thread.
> If we ask nicely I'm sure the current owner can measure it or take some comparative pics for us ............Mr @Rob Fisher



Would be happy to @Genosmate... but @hands has it in his possession right now... I have a feeling I may have to send a Seal Team to fetch it for me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (23/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Would be happy to @Genosmate... but @hands has it in his possession right now... I have a feeling I may have to send a Seal Team to fetch it for me.


@hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (27/3/16)

When I polished a P67 recently I thought it might be a nice project to try and turn a standard Reo into a sort of P67 trying to use a many of the original parts as I could.
I set out with the intention of making this another polished mod but I like the brushed look so much I'm keeping it that way for now.
The 'inset' on the back is filled with dyed stabilised wood dust and again I was going to CA finish and polish it,but I like it as is because it matches the mod.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/16)

Damn @Genosmate that looks brilliant! 

Now I'm sorry I sold Brooklyn this morning!


----------



## hands (27/3/16)

Good job John. I like the look of this one, how tight is the button push on your side firing REO?


----------



## Genosmate (27/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Damn @Genosmate that looks brilliant!
> 
> Now I'm sorry I sold Brooklyn this morning!


You sold a Reo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (27/3/16)

It looks brilliant, @Genosmate 

I love the clean lines and agree with your choice to leave it brushed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bill (27/3/16)

Wow...that is stunning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> You sold a Reo



Yip there was a man in need!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (28/3/16)

hands said:


> Good job John. I like the look of this one, how tight is the button push on your side firing REO?


The button is a bit tricky to get right because the wall thickness on the Grand is much less than a P67,I tried to get the button to sit in the cut out when its in the off position,I haven't quite managed it but I may be able to mill just a little more out of the side and drill the hole in the button a little deeper as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (28/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> The button is a bit tricky to get right because the wall thickness on the Grand is much less than a P67,I tried to get the button to sit in the cut out when its in the off position,I haven't quite managed it but I may be able to mill just a little more out of the side and drill the hole in the button a little deeper as well.


I'm liking the idea of one of your classy JB Squonkers with a side fire button. 
The white one specifically


----------



## Genosmate (28/3/16)

Christos said:


> I'm liking the idea of one of your classy JB Squonkers with a side fire button.
> The white one specifically


Not so easy to do especially in a non conductive case,but its given me something to think about


----------



## Christos (28/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> Not so easy to do especially in a non conductive case,but its given me something to think about


I would appreciate you gave some thought into adding a dna 200 chip in there as well.


----------



## Genosmate (28/3/16)

Christos said:


> I would appreciate you gave some thought into adding a dna 200 chip in there as well.


Chip.............Only thing I know about them is you put tomato sauce with

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (28/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> Chip.............Only thing I know about them is you put tomato sauce with



You put tomato sauce on these??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/16)

Time for some American to South African translations... 

In SA we call these chips..

In the US these are crisps



And these are French Fries



And this we call a Scone and in the US a scone is a biscuit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/3/16)

And robot vs traffic light
And boot vs trunk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (28/3/16)

mmmmmm scones with some apricot jam and whip cream.

slap chips, Rob you will have to translate

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/16)

hands said:


> slap chips, Rob you will have to translate



Translation attempt... french fries that are not crisp but almost mushy and normally wrapped in paper with a helping of vinegar. Very South African.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (28/3/16)

Another of my hobbies/passions it's turned into a food/cooking thread

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (29/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> When I polished a P67 recently I thought it might be a nice project to try and turn a standard Reo into a sort of P67 trying to use a many of the original parts as I could.
> I set out with the intention of making this another polished mod but I like the brushed look so much I'm keeping it that way for now.
> The 'inset' on the back is filled with dyed stabilised wood dust and again I was going to CA finish and polish it,but I like it as is because it matches the mod.
> View attachment 49395
> ...



Looks stunning Genosmate - I just can't see how the switch 'button' connects the positive from battery to the 510 center pin?


----------



## rogue zombie (29/3/16)

Your skills are amazing @Genosmate!

I'm super jealous. For the first time with me and gadgets, I'm really bothered by the aesthetics of my Reo.

I got yet another 22mm atty - the Hastur - and the overhang is driving me mad 

I've wondered what tools I would need to chop off that damn raised part.

It all this ogling of these gorgeous mods lately that everyone posts pics of. I never used to care less what my mods looked like. 




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Genosmate (29/3/16)

johan said:


> Looks stunning Genosmate - I just can't see how the switch 'button' connects the positive from battery to the 510 center pin?


Hi Johan,you are the one who had to take all your time and patience to explain how I could get a battery to provide power to an atty via a switch and this one uses what you told me 'kiss'.
I've fixed a piece of BC to the underside of the delrin insert,I've dropped a spot of solder on the BC so I can use a flat top 18650 and made sure to keep it insulated from the outside of the new 510 by making an elongated insulator,initially I planned to take an L shape piece of BC from the 510 pos but realised I could do it by just using the nut.if I also understood you correctly, less parts and less differing materials should equal less voltage drop.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (29/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Your skills are amazing @Genosmate!
> 
> I'm super jealous. For the first time with me and gadgets, I'm really bothered by the aesthetics of my Reo.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments,very kind.
I've done two variations of a 'flat top',one with and one without a 510.
The one with a 510 is probably easier.you could drill out the existing 510 (not sure how easy this would be on a S/S one) on a drill press,maybe even using a hand held drill.Cutting off the catch cup could be done with a hacksaw and tidied up with a file and wet sanding.'letting' in the deck of the 510 maybe possible with a spade bit but at very slow rotation.The other bits could be done with hand tools and patience if you keep the existing firing button etc.let me know if you give it a try and I'll help where I can.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (29/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> Thanks for the comments,very kind.
> I've done two variations of a 'flat top',one with and one without a 510.
> The one with a 510 is probably easier.you could drill out the existing 510 (not sure how easy this would be on a S/S one) on a drill press,maybe even using a hand held drill.Cutting off the catch cup could be done with a hacksaw and tidied up with a file and wet sanding.'letting' in the deck of the 510 maybe possible with a spade bit but at very slow rotation.The other bits could be done with hand tools and patience if you keep the existing firing button etc.let me know if you give it a try and I'll help where I can.


Lol... it won't be any time soon. I would be to scared to ruin my only Reo.

But thank you very much, I will remember in future. When I get another Reo.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (29/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Translation attempt... french fries that are not crisp but almost mushy and normally wrapped in paper with a helping of vinegar. Very South African.



Thanks for all the interpretation of potato products.

I live in a province called British Columbia in a country that is a former British colony, so (unlike the US) we have many of the same terms for some things (e.g, "chips", and everyone here knows about boots and bonnets). We also have a french heritage, so "frits" are an acceptable term, too.

And then there is this...




It's poutine - chips, cheese curd, and gravy. It's also a heart attack in a bowl.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (29/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Thanks for all the interpretation of potato products.
> 
> I live in a province called British Columbia in a country that is a former British colony, so (unlike the US) we have many of the same terms for some things (e.g, "chips", and everyone here knows about boots and bonnets). We also have a french heritage, so "frits" are an acceptable term, too.
> 
> ...


Then we have some things in common : chips are chips or frites not crisps and what are French fries! I'm a Brit living in SA for about 10 years now and my wife is French

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (29/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> Then we have some things in common : chips are chips or frites not crisps and what are French fries! I'm a Brit living in SA for about 10 years now and my wife is French



Ho ho - so is my wife. C'est bon, n'est-ce pas? 

We don't usually use the term "french" fries in this part of the country - our hippy west coast society can get a bit touchy about cultural references.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (30/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> Hi Johan,you are the one who had to take all your time and patience to explain how I could get a battery to provide power to an atty via a switch and this one uses what you told me 'kiss'.
> I've fixed a piece of BC to the underside of the delrin insert,I've dropped a spot of solder on the BC so I can use a flat top 18650 and made sure to keep it insulated from the outside of the new 510 by making an elongated insulator,initially I planned to take an L shape piece of BC from the 510 pos but realised I could do it by just using the nut.if I also understood you correctly, less parts and less differing materials should equal less voltage drop.



Thanks for the explanation, I initially thought you make contact with the nut, then I thought I might be nuts .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (2/4/16)

Refined a couple things on the side firing Reo and decided to play around with flat top.
I often get asked to modify Reo's but once I've done one I don't want to replicate it,I suppose I might part with one or two of my own but who wants a Reo with the same atty mated to it.
I fitted a spring loaded 510 so technically flat top isn't flat anymore,cut the button size down a bit,then had a play with some ink because the brass door is crap.
Cleaned the CC a bit as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> Refined a couple things on the side firing Reo and decided to play around with flat top.
> I often get asked to modify Reo's but once I've done one I don't want to replicate it,I suppose I might part with one or two of my own but who wants a Reo with the same atty mated to it.
> I fitted a spring loaded 510 so technically flat top isn't flat anymore,cut the button size down a bit,then had a play with some ink because the brass door is crap.
> Cleaned the CC a bit as well.
> View attachment 49984



Wish I could press the WINNER button more than once! Poultry Meal of note John!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (2/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> Refined a couple things on the side firing Reo and decided to play around with flat top.
> I often get asked to modify Reo's but once I've done one I don't want to replicate it,I suppose I might part with one or two of my own but who wants a Reo with the same atty mated to it.
> I fitted a spring loaded 510 so technically flat top isn't flat anymore,cut the button size down a bit,then had a play with some ink because the brass door is crap.
> Cleaned the CC a bit as well.
> View attachment 49984


WOW.....Brilliant.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

Can't wait till I don't have to worry about school fees so I can buy a milling machine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (4/4/16)

@Genosmate - if I fly you out to Canada, would you do up a couple of these? 

Brilliant, mate. Just brilliant. Capt Steve would approve.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (4/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> @Genosmate - if I fly you out to Canada, would you do up a couple of these?
> 
> Brilliant, mate. Just brilliant. Capt Steve would approve.


Yep sure if you've got some tools!
But I need to know when its summer as I don't like wearing long pants anymore

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (8/4/16)

I was speaking with @Paulie a few days ago and he asked if I'd made an 18650 series mod in wood.
I did make one from acrylic a while back but just to see if I could make it work.
This time I wanted to try and do it but CC Mod/Noisy Cricket shape,again just to see if I could do it,also wanted a removable bottom cap held in place by magnets and because I'm kak scared of the noisy cricket also fitted a collapsable spring.
Works well and I suspect very little voltage drop,I'll check it when I find out how!
Wood is nothing fancy just plain walnut with a buffalo horn/copper cap,might oil/ca glue finish it a some stage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paulie (8/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> I was speaking with @Paulie a few days ago and he asked if I'd made an 18650 series mod in wood.
> I did make one from acrylic a while back but just to see if I could make it work.
> This time I wanted to try and do it but CC Mod/Noisy Cricket shape,again just to see if I could do it,also wanted a removable bottom cap held in place by magnets.
> Works well and I suspect very little voltage drop,I'll check it when I find out how!
> ...



Thats Epic!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (8/4/16)

Paulie said:


> Thats Epic!!


That new mod of yours arrived yet Paulie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (8/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> That new mod of yours arrived yet Paulie



Yes i got it today bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (16/4/16)

Ive been wanting to try a regulated mod for a while but when it comes to wires and boards I'm doff!
@hands cut the face plate and board out of a Koopor Mini and I decided to play with it,I like idea of a metal/wood combinations but its just a question of finding the right shape and wood/metal,this is a first stab at it.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## hands (17/4/16)

I am glad to see you put that board to good use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (22/4/16)

This better @hands?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ernest (22/4/16)

Wow, nice work! Now make it squonk.

Ps. When will we see some JB wood squonkers up for sale?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (22/4/16)

Maybe one day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (8/1/19)

This is an awesome thread that needs to be resurrected. 
Awesome work @Genosmate ,outstanding craftmanship to you and all that assisted.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (29/6/19)

This thread still rocks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

